# Bareback Riding - Is it bad for the horse?



## Suzie_Q (24 November 2010)

I am having a nightmare with my horse's back - my saddle doesn't fit and the only one my saddler has that will fit is brand new and £1000 - can't afford it! 

Incidentally, I'm looking for a second-hand wide 17-17.5" Ideal Jessica with nice deep panels at the back, if anyone knows of one for sale.

In the meantime, *I was thinking of riding bareback*, so that my horse and I don't tatally forget what riding is about. But surely we use saddles for a reason, like to spread the weight and pressure of the rider? Is riding bareback going to hurt my horse? I'm pretty experienced and fairly well-balanced, but don't want to do any damage. What do you think?


----------



## Kenzo (24 November 2010)

Horses don't forget what riding is about, so don't worry about that, if you need to wait a while for a saddle then wait, you can still keep them fit long reining and lunging etc

Riding bareback won't harm your horses back if you are a ) a good rider and b) your horse is well muscled over the back.


----------



## posie_honey (24 November 2010)

didn't do mine any harm when i rode her bareback for 3 months when i gave up all hope of finding a decent saddler...
did find one in the end thank god - and the template he took for M2M saddle was on a healthy fit horse who'd gained back the muscels she'd lost from poorly fitting saddles by me keeping her fit bareback - so win win situation


----------



## Toffee44 (24 November 2010)

I broke my mare with no saddle. Bought het one but now doesnt fit  as she's built a topline and muscled up We use saddles for our safety and balance. Im lucky as I have a treeless so can continue with her, but I cant see how u would hurt your horse riding bareback, plus it will improve ur balance and feel 4 ur horse


----------



## Toffee44 (24 November 2010)

I have to use a saddle cloth and surcingle. As she's so shiny


----------



## pip6 (24 November 2010)

I used to reguarly ride bareback, was great fun. Bet your horse hopes you have a fat/muscular bum rather than a skinny one though, inbuilt cushioning!


----------



## smellsofhorse (24 November 2010)

Riding a horse bareback is be more natural then putting a saddle on it.

Have you thought bout getting a treeless saddle?


----------



## helly86 (24 November 2010)

I rode Dragon for months without a saddle, it really did improve my balance!!!!


----------



## Gilbey (24 November 2010)

It certainly will not hurt your horses back! They were doing it long before saddles were invented. Be sure you are safe and sound before you attempt hacking though. We always used to break ours in bareback, don't now, but we had no problems. My husband loves to ride his GP dressage horse bareback......I am not so brave now! Just hope yours has a comfy back with no high withers though...or you will be singing soprano!!


----------



## Nat_in_Kent (24 November 2010)

you learn new stuff everyday on here!!

I wouldve thought the logical answer was yes, as you are sittng directly on the spine, whereas a saddle distributes the weight to either side, keeping weight of the spine "line" so interesting to read your replies and see the truth is actually different.

I wouldve thought the question would be will it hurt you??lol, the experience will either be lovely or torture depending on if you have a flat withered broad armchair of a horse (like me!) or a narrow high withered horse lol.....ouch!


----------



## ladyt25 (24 November 2010)

Have you thought about a treeless saddle or tried the Kent and Masters cob saddles if you're looking for a wide then they may fit your horse. I have just bought a new one for mine as they're considerably cheaper than other new saddles.


----------



## Caz89 (24 November 2010)

http://www.saddlesdirect.co.uk/Dressage-Saddles/8619/product_details.html

Contact them.... they always have hundreds of saddles! Maybe they have something not yet listed on the site


----------



## Tinypony (24 November 2010)

Maybe use a bareback pad (with no stirrups) to give you a bit of stickability?  The Best Friend pad is great and about £50, try to get one that has a little bit of lift at the wither area if you do buy anything.  I love bareback riding, but find that my horses can be a bit slippery!


----------



## Natch (24 November 2010)

Nat_in_Kent said:



			you learn new stuff everyday on here!!

I wouldve thought the logical answer was yes, as you are sittng directly on the spine, whereas a saddle distributes the weight to either side, keeping weight of the spine "line" so interesting to read your replies and see the truth is actually different.

I wouldve thought the question would be will it hurt you??lol, the experience will either be lovely or torture depending on if you have a flat withered broad armchair of a horse (like me!) or a narrow high withered horse lol.....ouch!

Click to expand...

It would be interesting to see if there have been any studies done on riding bareback and if it puts pressure on the spine, wouldn't it? But certainly the native indians have been doing so for 1000s of years. I suppose from an anatomy point of view, the spine fits in line with the crotch (excuse the crass wording!) and each buttock would surely be more in contact with each side of the longisimus dorsi than the V of the crotch would with the spinous processes? and if a person has decent thigh tone (which not everybody does, I believe lots of riders' knees don't touch the knee rolls, for example) it would presumably naturally not come into contact/be weight bearing anyhow.

Interesting. I think it probably all comes back to the good old chestnut of depends on the rider ('s riding technique, anatomy and level of fat & muscle coverage) and horse ('s anatomy, muscule & fat...). I agree if you had a bony bum and/or a hgih withered horse its probably best to steer clear. If you do decide to ride for any period of time without a saddle, I would suggest getting someone on the ground to check your position, as you may find you sit further back in order to avoid the withers but accidentally then end up sitting on the weak part of the back, or adopt a strange posture in order to keep your balance etc


----------



## Tinypony (24 November 2010)

I'm sure I read somewhere about pressure testing, but can't remember where.  If I'm right the pressure was showing up under the rider's seatbones, so either side of the spine.


----------



## kezimac (24 November 2010)

Suzie_Q said:



			I am having a nightmare with my horse's back - my saddle doesn't fit and the only one my saddler has that will fit is brand new and £1000 - can't afford it! 

Incidentally, I'm looking for a second-hand wide 17-17.5" Ideal Jessica with nice deep panels at the back, if anyone knows of one for sale.

In the meantime, *I was thinking of riding bareback*, so that my horse and I don't tatally forget what riding is about. But surely we use saddles for a reason, like to spread the weight and pressure of the rider? Is riding bareback going to hurt my horse? I'm pretty experienced and fairly well-balanced, but don't want to do any damage. What do you think?

Click to expand...

Am selling my ideal jessica - will pm you.


----------



## Suzie_Q (25 November 2010)

Thanks for all the advice - will try a saddle pad and surcingle, as can't afford to buy a bareback pad - I'm saving up for a saddle!!

I'll see how it goes and start off with just a little bit in walk to see what she thinks. However, if she is anywhere near as crazy as she was today on the lunge, then I think I'll spend more time on the floor than riding!


----------



## posie_honey (25 November 2010)

remeber a neck strap  then if you loose a bit of balance you wont be tempted to use reins for support 

and - pa - who needs a bareback pad?? mayaswell have a saddle then (don't get bareback pads purpose!) - go au natural - that'll really test your balance  lol


----------



## tallyho! (25 November 2010)

Nat_in_Kent said:



			you learn new stuff everyday on here!!

I wouldve thought the logical answer was yes, as you are sittng directly on the spine, whereas a saddle distributes the weight to either side, keeping weight of the spine "line" so interesting to read your replies and see the truth is actually different.

I wouldve thought the question would be will it hurt you??lol, the experience will either be lovely or torture depending on if you have a flat withered broad armchair of a horse (like me!) or a narrow high withered horse lol.....ouch!

Click to expand...


Ehh?? how is it possibe to sit directly on the spine?? You must have a wierd bottom....

When riding bareback you don't sit on the horse spine to spine, you sit on your gluteals (either side of your body and therefore either side of horses spine) and thigh muscles.

It's quite possible to ride a high whithered horse.. just don't sit on his whithers. He's probably got high whithers because the saddle is too far forward.


----------



## Nat_in_Kent (25 November 2010)

lol well there is definately more bottom to spine contact than there is when you are sitting on a saddle with a good gap of clearance surely??

and of course its possible to ride a high withered horse bareback, but in my experience its def not as comfortable as sitting on a tabletop of a horse lol


----------



## tallyho! (25 November 2010)

Nat_in_Kent said:



			lol well there is definately more bottom to spine contact than there is when you are sitting on a saddle with a good gap of clearance surely??

and of course its possible to ride a high withered horse bareback, but in my experience its def not as comfortable as sitting on a tabletop of a horse lol
		
Click to expand...

Saddle aside...

Nat, most horses spines have a fillet of muscle either side which should give a gap between your middle and the horses middle. It should look like a shallow gutter. If the spine is protruding that suggests muscle wastage. It just shouldn't be like that.


----------

